# Autumn Odyssey to PA's Parker Dam State Park



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

http://jimscampingforums.com/forums/index.php?action=gallery;su=user;u=219We've been to Cook's Forest once, World's End three times, and we just returned from our third trip to Parker Dam State Park. I have decided that Parker Dam is our favorite. The following link will take you to Chapter One of this year's travelogue, which has a text link to Chapter Two. I hope the community enjoys it.

_Despite our miserable experience last year where it rained 11 out of 14 days and I was rushed to the hospital with cellulitis and Ron fell over a rock and really racked up his leg; despite the fact that our house was still in total disarray because of a bedroom ceiling collapse in June resulting in roofers and contractors traipsing through and us sleeping on a mattress on the dining room floor all summer; despite the fact that problems with extended family had put me into therapy and on Zoloft; and despite the fact that both of us were at the tail end of month-long bouts of killer bronchitis, we packed up our camping gear and provisions (well, I packed up, he loaded the truck) and set out once again on our annual September odyssey to the wilds of Pennsylvania. (Yeah, I know that's a wicked run-on sentence.)_ 

(See link for rest of article.)


Chapter One -- Autumn Odyssey to Pennsylvania's Parker Dam State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------

